# setting a static IP address



## TechJunkie123 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there,
First off, please note that I don't know much about this subject, so Ill try to do the best I can to explain myself... when I try to set up a static IP address for my router (Linksys e2500), I first begin my changing the configure ipv4 option in the system preferences to 'manually', and then all the information is already there, except for the ipv4 address (the subnet mask and router address is already filled out). Ive read that you should basically copy the router address but change the last 3 digits to something outside of the router range. So I checked in the router website and it said the range was from .100 - .149. However, no matter how many different numbers I try, it never seems to work, whenever I apply the changes and open the web browser, it says there is no internet connection. It also mentions I should enter DNS servers, but there are already 3 of them present in the box. So basically my question is, how do you determine the new static ipv4 address? Or is it just a trial and error? Thanks in advance for any help!

Daniel


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

out of interest why do you want a fixed ip

so change it to automatic and then do an ipconfig /all and post the results

from that we should be able to assign a fixed ip address

for DNS - use google public open dns 
8.8.8.8
and
8.8.4.4

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## TechJunkie123 (May 27, 2012)

Hi etaf,
First off, thanks so much for your response and for helping me out. Unfortunately, I forgot to mention that I am running a mac machine (running Lion) :facepalm:, so I tried to do the same on terminal but it did not work...

Daniel


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

not a mac expert
but try
on terminal
ifconfig -a


----------



## TechJunkie123 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks again... It did work, here it is:

Last login: Mon May 28 12:23:13 on ttys000
daniel-alboukreks-macbook-pro:~ alboukrekd$ ifconfig -a
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
options=2b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4>
ether 00:23:32:a1:54:7e 
media: autoselect
status: inactive
en1: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
ether 00:22:41:fa:3a:5b 
inet6 fe80::222:41ff:fefa:3a5b%en1 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5 
inet 192.168.1.137 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
media: autoselect
status: active
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
lladdr c4:2c:03:ff:fe:be:98:34 
media: autoselect <full-duplex>
status: inactive
daniel-alboukreks-macbook-pro:~ alboukrekd$


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Techjunkie123 it appears you are trying to assign your routers wan port a static ip address.

You can not do this. You have to PURCHASE a static ip from your ISP. They, then, will give you the correct ip, subnet mask, gateway and dns settings to enter into the wan port of the router.

This is why internet is failing. You have no internet due to the changes.

This brings us back to etaf's question of why do you want to assign a static ip address?

Perhaps it was a static LAN ip address for the Lion Mac that you wanted?


----------

